# Weird Question...how do you "douche"? B.V. problem



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

So my yeast infection is under control, but i now suspect bv, as i have a fishy smell. probably got it bc i was wearing tampons during yeast infection, and no oxygen got up there. I have read about douching with hydrogen peroxide. How do you "douche"? what do you use? do they sell something in the supermarket for this purpose? thanks.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

dont douche! it can push the bacteria further up into your vagina and make things much wrose! If your going to do anything just make a sitz bath, or por the liquid over your vagina.

I dont know anything about using hydrogen peroxide, im sure someone else will help you with that.

I would go to the Dr of you have BV the only real way to get rid of it for sure is with medical treatment (as far as im concerned). Dr your Dr say you had a yeast infection originally or didi you just assume it was? It could have been BV all along and the yeast treatment has just made things worse.

PS: be sure to get treatment for your DH so you dont get it again!


----------



## nataliachick7 (Apr 3, 2007)

douching with hydrogen peroxide is very good for bv. several gyn's i know recommend it. i just dont know how to do it! i have done several searchs on this forum and have read how it works wonderfully. i would just like someone to tell me what they use to do this with.

yes, i was originally given diflucan for a yeast infection. because garlic and probiotics alone werent helping me.

thanks


----------



## aspenleaves (Oct 23, 2008)

The best way I found to douche... and I don't do it often at all is to buy a hot water bottle at the pharmacy (worth the money)(its not expensive, but maybe something you didn't expect to buy). There are several attachments that come with it - one is more an enema, direct flow attachment and another one is a flowery looking one with several holes in the end for, all around flow. This is the attachment for douching. Just fill your hot water bag with whatever solution you are using (I use only a small amount of vinegar with a lot of hot water), then let it flow! I would douche for a few days until the symptoms are gone and then stop. I think you can create an imbalance if you do it too much.

Good Luck


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

here found this for you

scroll down and there is a chart on how to use it http://www.vaginosis.com/#10

Quote:

Nightly douche with 2 Tbsp sterile 3% hydrogen peroxide solution for 7 days.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

for a hydrogen peroxide douche, you don't need much. Take a needless syringe (30ml is a good size, you should be able to find them at the drug store sometimes they're sold as a way to give babies liquid meds) and suck up some peroxide, then inset it barely into the vagina and push the plunger slowly. It'd help to lay on your back so it doesn't all run out. then stand up and let it run out.


----------



## Missa (Mar 19, 2008)

You can also use a bottle with peroxide and water (can't remember the ratio but there is a thread around here somewhere with the info, make a new batch every day) and use it to rinse after you use the bathroom. I had some mild symptoms and it cleared up within severel days of rinsing. I never tried the douch so I'm no help there.

ETA this link. I believe I did use a 50/50 solution of peroxide and water to rinse, I also used a peri bottle which made it easy. I did not use the douche but someone recommended you use the douch 2-3 times a day and rinse with your peri bottle water peroxide mix every time you use the bathroom.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

I used boric acid for a bv inf..it cleared up quickly..made my own capsules and inserted one a night for a few nights.


----------



## dawn1221 (Sep 27, 2006)

Please don't douche!!!!

Go to a doctor ASAP.

When I was a teenager I had BV but didn't recognize the signs. I douched and pushed the infection all the way up into my fallopian tubes. The scar tissue left over from that cause my ectopic pregnancy (that nearly killed me) and the $25k RE bill for IVF to have DD.

Seriously, it isn't worth risking your fertility. No doctor would ever recommend douche at any point (vag being self cleaning and all).


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

Doucheing is not good for B.V.... Or for anytime for that matter, as it cleans out the normal flora.. AKA the good bacteria that live on/in you to keep you healthy and fight the "bad" bacteria, viruses, yeast, ect..

Have you tried probiotics, they are good for yeast..


----------

